# 2 Zone Or 3 Zone?



## sunchaser (Dec 31, 2013)

*Just asking an opinion. Would ATL>SLC be a 2 zone or 3 zone award? The reason I am asking is I thought it was 2, called this am to book it, was told no, called back for another reason and the agent booked it. Once it's booked, they can't/won't cancel it, will they? I did get the confirmation email and all the info. I'm asking because last summer I changed our AGR reservation by adding another name, and the agent didn't give us a new #. We almost didn't make our train.*


----------



## sunchaser (Dec 31, 2013)

*I neglected to mention this was done with Bedrooms....*


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 31, 2013)

It's hard to read your post because the font is script, but I think you said ATL to SLC. While ATL is a border city, if you take the Crescent eastbound and connect in Washington or Charlottesville, it would be 3 zones because you travel in the Eastern Zone. However, if you travel on the Crescent and connect in New Orleans, it would be 2 zones. (But you would have to stay overnight in NOL on your own dime.)


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 12, 2014)

It probably still depends on what agent you get...


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 13, 2014)

TVRM610 said:


> It probably still depends on what agent you get...


Yes, in my experience even having the rules published doesn't mean that any individual agent applies those rules correctly.

Also, I have never had an AGR reservation canceled, regardless of what mistakes were made in its issuance. For instance, long after "loophole" trips were banned I booked a trip HOS-LAX-PDX-MSP as a one-zone award. The only problem I've heard of comes when you have to make a change to a "mistake fare." The agent making the change might enforce the correct price in points.


----------



## roomette (Jan 14, 2014)

I find the font easy to read and refreshing!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 14, 2014)

I, too, find the script font harder to read (at least on my iPod). Maybe the color doesn't help (though blue is my favorite color).

This is not to say Sunchaser needs to change her font.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 14, 2014)

The font is fine on my desktop.  It looks like comic sans to me, which is my favorite.


----------



## jersey42 (Jan 14, 2014)

pennyk said:


> The font is fine on my desktop.  It looks like comic sans to me, which is my favorite.


Comic Sans is not loaded by default on the iDevices. By default, it substitutes a (hard to read) script font.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 14, 2014)

This is what it looks like on my iPhone:


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 14, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> This is what it looks like on my iPhone:


Boy...that's a lot different than the original post on my desktop!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, on my desktop, it's blue Comic Sans (as others have noted).


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2014)

I did notice that it was easier to read on my netbook (hooked up to a nice size monitor) the other day. But I use my iPod more than my netbook, so I usually see the script.

Sunchaser, it's still readable, just takes a little more effort. You don't need to change it if you don't want to. Now, if it were wingdings or whatever that font is called...


----------



## jersey42 (Jan 15, 2014)

SarahZ's screen shot shows you exactly what Comic Sans MS looks like on a Apple mobile device by default. The font is not on these devices and the substitute font is some sort of a script font. Many people find it hard to read, especially when it is small. I found this out several years ago when I took over maintenance for someone else's web site. They used Comic Sans MS as their primary font and it took me a while to figure out why a few people were complaining the pages were hard to read. For those of you on iPhones or iPads, here is what the original post should look like on a computer with the Comic Sans MS font installed:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2014)

jersey42 said:


> Comic Sans is not loaded by default on the iDevices.


That's because Apple doesn't want to foist the eye-searing ugliness that is Comic Sans on its users.



pennyk said:


> The font is fine on my desktop.  It looks like comic sans to me, which is my favorite.


 I suddenly find the need to re-evaluate our relationship, Penny.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2014)

RyanS said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > The font is fine on my desktop.  It looks like comic sans to me, which is my favorite.
> ...


Sorry, Ryan. Once "twins", always "twins". :lol:


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 15, 2014)

*Wow, it looks so pretty in the script! *

*I can imagine on a small screen it would be difficult to read. *

*I did not realize it changed to a script on some devices,, sorry! *

*I didn't mean to create a controversy! *

*(please note I chose 'Georgia' for a font for those who may be struggling with the comic sans MS!) *


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 15, 2014)

jersey42 said:


> For those of you on iPhones or iPads, here is what the original post is supposed to look like:


I use an iPad and the original post did not look like the above, or even like Sarah's screen shot! If it did, I would have had no problem.
And Sunchaser - sorry I made this turn into a controversy.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't think it's a controversy. Just a discussion on how things look on different devices.

It's nice to know that it's my iPod that's causing problems, not her choice of font.

As to Dave's problem...go to the eye doctor! :giggle:


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 15, 2014)

It's okay, Sunchaser. The script font is very pretty, but it's small on my phone (that screenshot is much easier to read), so it takes a little longer to read it. When Penny used it in her post, though, the normal-sized black script was much easier to read than the blue. I felt like I was reading a wedding invitation.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 15, 2014)

*Dave,*

*I was just teasing.*

*Sara, I'll take that as a compliment. It is quite fancy! I wasn't aware it changed to a script font or I wouldn't have used it. It's also my default font in my email, so if I reply from there it would show up. I'll make sure to use another font it so it's easier for all to read! *


----------



## AlanB (Jan 15, 2014)

sunchaser said:


> *(please note I chose 'Georgia' for a font for those who may be struggling with the comic sans MS!) *


Of course, now I've got "Georgia On My Mind". :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2014)

AlanB said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > *(please note I chose 'Georgia' for a font for those who may be struggling with the comic sans MS!) *
> ...


Not on your mind. On your tablet or computer.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 15, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > sunchaser said:
> ...


*I also chose 'Georgia' in honor of our departure point.....*


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2014)

Good choice! I was born in GA, but only lived there my first 11-1/2 years.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 15, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > sunchaser said:
> ...


*Mind* your manners Betty!  
Were you kicked out of Georgia - or ridden out on a rail?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 16, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Ridden out in rail, as a matter if fact. We took a train from Augusta to WIL (obviously before Amtrak). I think that's what put the bug (to ride LD trains) in me though it took me 44 years to get on another LD train.


----------

